
Does Broadband Need a Stimulus? - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/21/does-broadband-need-a-stimulus/?hp
======
josefresco
The real question is how much did a PR firm pay to have a NYTimes article
written about their client who is looking for favorable treatment (and some
spare federal money) from the new administration.

